# Full Page Editor?



## tjohnson (Nov 8, 2011)

Where did the Full Page Editor go?

I don't see it as an option for posting.

TJ


----------



## daveomak (Nov 8, 2011)

*Forums*

About the Forum

Forum Related Issues

Full Page Editor?

I found this one.... Right above the word  Reply
Dave


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 8, 2011)

I found it....THX!

Would it not make sense to have a "Full Page Editor" available, when you start a new thread?

A reply is usually short

TJ


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 8, 2011)

Todd I am seeing a Full Page Editor button at the top right of the page once you hit Reply.. just above the smaller editing box that it defaults to. Are you seeing something different?

We do have some changes coming through today but I don't think it's happened yet..


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 8, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> I found it....THX!
> 
> Would it not make sense to have a "Full Page Editor" available, when you start a new thread?
> 
> ...




Sorry, you found it while I was posting back.. oh well, apparently I'm just too slow


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 8, 2011)

The "Full Page Editor" seems to be available in the "Edit", after you post your thread, and also in the "Reply", but not available when you start a new thread.

This would be a great feature when starting a new thread.

TJ


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 8, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> The "Full Page Editor" seems to be available in the "Edit", after you post your thread, and also in the "Reply", but not available when you start a new thread.
> 
> This would be a great feature when starting a new thread.
> 
> TJ




X2


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 8, 2011)

Mine seems to be defaulting to the full page editor automatically when I start a new thread.. is it not doing that for you guys? Can one of you post a screenshot of what you are seeing when you hit the "Start a New Thread" button?

It's basically giving me the same view as I get when I hit the "Full Page Editor" button above the Reply box.. must be a setting or something.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 8, 2011)

Geez, I never even knew that was on here. 

Now that I see how it works, it's a great feature.

You learn something everyday on here.


----------

